# [GNOME] Error al compilar gnome-python-desktop

## tahawk

Hola,

Estoy instalando un nuevo sistema con Gentoo en una máquina virtual (vmware) i al hacer "emerge gnome" me tira un error de compilación en el paquete gnome-python-desktop. He cambiado la arquitectura de las CFLAGS a i686 haber si evitaba el error per nada. Llevo unos dias a vueltas con esto y ya no se que hacer. Alguna idea? A continuación pongo el mensaje de emerge i la salida de "emerge --info".

```

* Messages for package dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 1484:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1109:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/temp/environment'.

```

```
Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 29 Jan 2009 15:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS=""

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet --verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="ca es"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;

31:*.tgz=01;31:*.svgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;

31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;

35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;

35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;

35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;

36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/All"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_COUNTER_HASH="d500bd8feccb4571efd42a279db09ac5"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_QUIET="1"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONDOCS="/usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.5.1/html/lib"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_CLIENT="83.35.94.50 1488 22"

SSH_CONNECTION="83.35.94.50 1488 192.168.0.200 22"

SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/0"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg laptop ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python 

qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident 

usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm 

authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ca es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vmware"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="vmware"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

----------

## esculapio

Es muy corta la salida del error para decirte que puede ser. Unas lineas antes debe estar el error o sino en la salida del log

----------

## tahawk

Aquí está el build.log

```

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc objec

t... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/b

in/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.3... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.5

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.5/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.5/s

ite-packages

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... found

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for PYGTK... yes

checking for pygtk-codegen-2.0... /usr/bin/pygtk-codegen-2.0

checking for conflicting pygtk versions... none

checking for pygtk defs... /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs

checking for gnome-python defs... /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs

checking for gnome-python argtypes dir... /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/argtypes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes

checking for GLIB - version >= 2.6.0... yes (version 2.16.5)

checking for pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... yes (version 2.12.11)

checking for LIBPANELAPPLET... yes

checking for LIBGNOMEPRINT... yes

checking for libgnomeprint 2.8 API... found

checking for LIBGNOMEPRINTUI... yes

checking for GTKSOURCEVIEW... yes

checking for WNCK... yes

checking for TOTEM_PLPARSER... yes

checking for GTOP... yes

checking for NAUTILUSBURN... yes

checking for MEDIAPROFILES... yes

checking for RSVG... yes

checking for GNOMEKEYRING... yes

checking for GNOMEDESKTOP... yes

checking for bug-buddy... /usr/bin/bug-buddy

checking whether bug-buddy >= 2.16... yes

checking for EVOLUTION_EBOOK... yes

checking for EVOLUTION_ECAL... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc understands -Wall... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc understands -std=c9x... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc understands -fno-strict-aliasing... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating gnomeapplet/Makefile

config.status: creating gnomeprint/Makefile

config.status: creating gtksourceview/Makefile

config.status: creating wnck/Makefile

config.status: creating totem/Makefile

config.status: creating gtop/Makefile

config.status: creating nautilusburn/Makefile

config.status: creating mediaprofiles/Makefile

config.status: creating metacity/Makefile

config.status: creating rsvg/Makefile

config.status: creating gnomekeyring/Makefile

config.status: creating gnomedesktop/Makefile

config.status: creating evolution/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome-python-desktop-2.0.pc

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/gtksourceview/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/gnomeprint/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/gnomeprintui/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

The following modules will be built:

gnomeapplet

gnomeprint

gnomeprint.ui

gtksourceview

wnck

totem.plparser

gtop

nautilusburn

mediaprofiles

rsvg

gnomekeyring

gnomedesktop

bugbuddy

evolution

evolution ecal support

The following modules will NOT be built:

metacity

*****************************************************************************

*** WARNING: You are using a deprecated build system (autotools).

***          You should be using WAF instead; see the file INSTALL.WAF.

***          The autotools build system will be removed in a future version.

*****************************************************************************

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0'

Making all in docs

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/docs'

Making all in gtksourceview

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/docs/gtksourceview'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/docs/gtksourceview'

Making all in gnomeprint

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/docs/gnomeprint'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/docs/gnomeprint'

Making all in gnomeprintui

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/docs/gnomeprintui'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/docs/gnomeprintui'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/docs'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/docs'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/docs'

Making all in gnomeprint

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/gnomeprint'

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include     -I/usr/include/libgnomeprint-2.2 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-python-2.0   -DHAVE_GNOMEPRINT28 -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT _print_la-printmodule.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_print_la-printmodule.Tpo -c -o _print_la-printmodule.lo `test -f 'printmodule.c' || echo './'`printmodule.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include     -I/usr/include/libgnomeprint-2.2 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-python-2.0   -DHAVE_GNOMEPRINT28 -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT _print_la-art-gtype.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_print_la-art-gtype.Tpo -c -o _print_la-art-gtype.lo `test -f 'art-gtype.c' || echo './'`art-gtype.c

(cd . \

         && /usr/bin/pygtk-codegen-2.0 \

            -DHAVE_GNOMEPRINT28 \

            --load-types print-arg-types.py \

            --register /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/pango-types.defs \

            --register /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gdk-types.defs \

            --register /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/gtk-types.defs \

            --register print.defs \

            --register /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/canvas.defs \

            --override print.override \

            --prefix pyprint print.defs) > gen-print.c \

        && cp gen-print.c print.c \

        && rm -f gen-print.c

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/codegen/codegen.py", line 1712, in <module>

    sys.exit(main(sys.argv))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/codegen/codegen.py", line 1670, in main

    p.startParsing()

  File "//usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/codegen/scmexpr.py", line 113, in startParsing

    for statement in statements:

  File "//usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/codegen/scmexpr.py", line 27, in parse

    fp = open(filename, 'r')

IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/canvas.defs'

make[2]: *** [print.c] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeprint-2.2 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-python-2.0 -DHAVE_GNOMEPRINT28 -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT _print_la-art-gtype.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_print_la-art-gtype.Tpo -c art-gtype.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/_print_la-art-gtype.o

mv -f .deps/_print_la-art-gtype.Tpo .deps/_print_la-art-gtype.Plo

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/python2.5 -I/usr/include/pygtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeprint-2.2 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-python-2.0 -DHAVE_GNOMEPRINT28 -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -std=c9x -fno-strict-aliasing -MT _print_la-printmodule.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/_print_la-printmodule.Tpo -c printmodule.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/_print_la-printmodule.o

mv -f .deps/_print_la-printmodule.Tpo .deps/_print_la-printmodule.Plo

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/gnomeprint'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/work/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 1484:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1109:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0/temp/environment'.

 *

```

----------

## Txema

Curioso, le faltan archivos que supuestamente debería tener o al menos pedir como dependencia...

No uso Gnome, pero creo que instalando primero esto debería funcionar:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av dev-python/gnome-python

 

O quizás este que no es un Meta-àquete:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av dev-python/gnome-python-base

 

----------

## tahawk

He probado lo que me dices y gnome-python ya lo tengo instalado y actualizado y gnome-python-base está enmascarado. El fichero del cual se queja que no encuentra es 

/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/canvas.defs

pero no se a que paquete pertenece.

----------

## Txema

Mmmm, y dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python ¿lo tienes instalado? me suena que puede ser este.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> pero no se a que paquete pertenece.

 

acuérdate de instalar gentoolkit, con eso obtienes equery, con lo que podrías haber hecho un :

```
-->equery belongs /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/canvas.defs

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/canvas.defs in *... ]

dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.22.3 (/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/canvas.defs)
```

con lo que Txema está en lo correcto.

portage-utils seguro que te intereserá tb  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Txema

Pero eso solo sirve si ya tienes el paquete en cuestión instalado, si no la salida de ese comando es nula  :Sad: 

----------

## tahawk

El paquete libgnomecanvas-python está enmascarado así que no creo que sea ese el que me falta. Y luego hay otro que he visto (gnome-base/libgnomecanvas) pero lo tengo instalado y actualizado.

----------

## Txema

Con lo que ha posteado gringo:

```
-->equery belongs /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/canvas.defs 

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/canvas.defs in *... ] 

dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.22.3 (/usr/share/pygtk/2.0/defs/canvas.defs)
```

No es cuestión de que te lo creas o no, ese es el paquete que proporciona ese archivo y punto. El que los ebuilds de gentoo estén marcados como testing casi todos ellos y por tanto enmascarados si estás exclusivamente con paquetes estables es un error muy gordo por parte de los mantenedores de estos ebuilds.

La única solución es añadir este paquete a tu /etc/portage/package.keywords con ~x86. Es posible que esto te obligue a actualizar algunos paquetes más, simplemente añadelos también a este archivo y actualizalos.

P.D: yo abriría un bug, porque esto es un error clarísimo de paquetes estables que piden paquetes marcados como testing y eso no debería suceder.

----------

